# my first decent looking soap



## Northland Naturals (Feb 13, 2010)

lavender and vanilla EOs with cocoa butter, cocoa powder, and almond oil


----------



## soapbubble (Feb 13, 2010)

Beautiful soap!!!


----------



## IanT (Feb 13, 2010)

those look wonderful!! thats so cool with the divider line in the middle too seperating the color sections! are those lavender buds that I see in the bottom!?!

very nice job and congrats on your first decent looking soap!!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 13, 2010)

pretty, nice granite too, my hubby sells granite, whats the name of color?


----------



## Northland Naturals (Feb 14, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> pretty, nice granite too, my hubby sells granite, whats the name of color?



it's santa clara (san francisco white) i think.  we got an amazing deal on it, 3cm thickness for $27/sq ft installed.

thanks for the compliments!  i'll have some new pics up soon.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 14, 2010)

It looks delicious.  :wink:


----------



## carebear (Feb 14, 2010)

that's absolutely lovely!
i've had no luck with that "pencil line" but you really pulled it off!  nicely done.


----------



## Northland Naturals (Feb 14, 2010)

if i could just figure out my cutting strategy... you can see the lines where the lavender buds pulled down to the bottom of the soap.  i used a sharp kitchen knife.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 16, 2010)

I put lavender buds on top of one of my soaps and the same happened when I cut it. They made marks all the way down the soap so I'm not going to do that again. Same with rose petals. I think what I'll do next time is mark out the cutting lines first and put lavender buds in between.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Feb 16, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> I put lavender buds on top of one of my soaps and the same happened when I cut it. They made marks all the way down the soap so I'm not going to do that again. Same with rose petals. I think what I'll do next time is mark out the cutting lines first and put lavender buds in between.



The solution is to turn the log on it's side before you cut so that the organics are facing towards you, not uppermost. The cutting wire or knife should pass through them last and then there is less ( if any ) dragging.


----------



## Northland Naturals (Feb 16, 2010)

MagiaDellaLuna said:
			
		

> Bubbles Galore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good idea, thanks!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow.... great looking soap. Congrat!


----------



## marchroses (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## ewenique (Feb 19, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 19, 2010)

O I like it....very pretty!


----------

